

Fat, Lipoproteins, Cholestrol - very well explained - krishna2
http://www.thincs.org/Malcolm.htm

======
krishna2
Especially the essays on Fat and Cholestrol:

<http://www.thincs.org/Malcolm.htm#fat2>

<http://www.thincs.org/Malcolm.htm#lipoprotein>

------
argimenes
Not sure how this is related to hacking ...

~~~
krishna2
If you are hacking your exercise routine, dieting/eating patterns,
health...etc. Understand the basics and you will go further than if you
didn't. Did you check out some of the essays ? Extremely relevant to the
today's top killers (heart attack, cancer, stroke, obesity, diabetes...etc).

